# How Do You Have Fun When Kids Are Around?



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Whenever my husband and I needed some privacy in the bedroom, my daughter would come to knock the door. So we had to stop and take care of her needs. Sometimes it was the dog barking... sigh... We had to wait until midnight when everybody went to sleep and my husband was ready to snore the night away.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Park them in front of the TV with cartoons lol. 

We have the same issue some times. It's one thing thats a bummer and why I don't like to get it on during the day. I always feel like my attention is only half on him. I am just waiting for someone to scream, someone to knock, something to crash to the floor. 

I don't know how to get around it either! Thats life!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't have this problem. We have no kids. I have a son with my ex, but he lives with his father. 

I know this can be embarrassing. 

But if you want to get kinky and wild, how about having a baby sitter watch you kids, and you two can go to a hotel and xxxx like crazy!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

If you don't have kids then you can not relate.

How are you going to find a sitter in the middle of a school day when the husband comes home from work for a quickie?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I like your idea of hotel crazy sex. I think we have to make a budget for it. Once a week is too pricey in Singapore. No motels with free adult videos and jacuzi, like taiwan.  taiwan is more convenient. That's why Singapore birth rate is terribly low. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Park them in front of the TV with cartoons lol.
> 
> We have the same issue some times. It's one thing thats a bummer and why I don't like to get it on during the day. I always feel like my attention is only half on him. I am just waiting for someone to scream, someone to knock, something to crash to the floor.
> 
> I don't know how to get around it either! Thats life!


I do park my daughter in front of tv. She would come during commercials. Lol. Really no cure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL! Yeah, mine did that to till he learned the DVR. Now we record everything and he can fast forward threw the channels.

Some times I just lie and yell threw the door "I'm in the bathroom" so romantic I know...but we get a giggle out of it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> If you don't have kids then you can not relate.
> 
> How are you going to find a sitter in the middle of a school day when the husband comes home from work for a quickie?


How long is your quickie? Ours is about five minutes, done! For him only, though!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I like your idea of hotel crazy sex. I think we have to make a budget for it. Once a week is too pricey in Singapore. No motels with free adult videos and jacuzi, like taiwan.  taiwan is more convenient. That's why Singapore birth rate is terribly low. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ni hao, Do you know pingin?

There are lots of fancy motels in Taiwan, it is very romantic. They are designed for love birds. We go there once a month even though we don't have kids' issue. Just for something different rather than bedroom every time. Also get to watch porn on a big screen.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

My wife and I used to be very much the same....much better now kids are older youngest is 8. 

We used to put them to bed, lock the door, and hope for the best only to be stopped by the "Knock, knock, Momma.....Daddy......I'm scared"

There went that night.....once my wife stops mid foreplay/sex and the kids are involved that's it it's over! We always joke how I will mess with my son and tell him how he "**** blocked me" too many times.

Part of being a parent sometimes!!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Being a woman sucks some times. I feel like the only thing I can't multi task is feeling sexy and being a Mom lol.

I am like your wife, once I hear their voices my libido runs for the hills. I try after I get them settled again, but it's not quite the same!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Being a woman sucks some times. I feel like the only thing I can't multi task is feeling sexy and being a Mom lol.
> 
> I am like your wife, once I hear their voices my libido runs for the hills. I try after I get them settled again, but it's not quite the same!


I agree! Some men still wish us to be supermom and supper sexy wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

OhGeesh said:


> My wife and I used to be very much the same....much better now kids are older youngest is 8.
> 
> We used to put them to bed, lock the door, and hope for the best only to be stopped by the "Knock, knock, Momma.....Daddy......I'm scared"
> 
> ...


It's not easy to have peace in mind. By the time the kids are asleep, it's getting too late to enjoy good intimacy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I do want more kids as one isn't enough but the baby cries when you desperatedly need some sleep, which really a loud killer of romance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> It's not easy to have peace in mind. By the time the kids are asleep, it's getting too late to enjoy good intimacy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How late do they go to bed? Mine are in by 8pm which is plenty of time. Then we either come together in the bed room or I go jump him in his work shop


----------



## anonymom (Oct 13, 2010)

We'll put their favorite shows on and lock our bedroom door.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Ms.Lonely, I agree 100% by the time the kids get sound asleep it can be hard.....perils of parenthood. That's why stats often say marital happiness decreases once kids are introduced....takes more time, effort, communication.

We have 3


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

19 years married, two teenage boys, and a 9 year old girl. Not at all easy to get away from the teenagers who go to bed later than we do on most nights. But, for us its turn up the TV loud in the bedroom or head to our huge master closet where the clothes act as a sound muffler!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

If your child is old enough to knock on the door, your child is old enough to learn that if you are in the bedroom with the door closed that his or her needs wait. If the kids are old enough to still be awake at midnight, then they are VERY old enough to be looking after their own needs.

My kids are 10 and 7. They can get their own snacks and beverages and operate the electronics. They know where the bookcase is and the backyard. They have known not to bother Mom and Dad if they are alone for ... ever! 

You probably will have to have some nice conversations while you ignore their knocking the first couple of times it happens. Once they realize you aren't coming out to fetch and carry, they will honor it. But the investment will be worth it.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> If you don't have kids then you can not relate.
> 
> How are you going to find a sitter in the middle of a school day when the husband comes home from work for a quickie?


when my son was younger and that happened, i would simply send the child out to play in the park/backyard or where ever was safe.. you dont need a sitter, just send them out to play for a few  trust me it works... 

now of course that my son is a teen it does get harder to play, b/c we cant just send him the backyard anymore LOL, so, we tell him to call his friends, or go out for a bit.. one time hubby made a joke and said "Well, when he moves out we will have sex 24/7 LMAO too funny:rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MsLonely said:


> It's not easy to have peace in mind. By the time the kids are asleep, it's getting too late to enjoy good intimacy.


 Listen, this is crazy, don't let this continue. I used to put my kids before my husband, he is the one who got shafted. Always open doors, I would come running every time the baby cried, a kid yelled MOM, my ears perked up , all that. This really & truly comes down to one thing >>> what is your priority. 

If you want to please the husband, you will shut & lock the bedroom door, take the phone off the hook, you will learn to be creative to set the kid(s) up to be doing something so you will have a good half hour or more to be completely alone for some seduction time. I have 6 kids, 5 are still in my house, youngest is still a toddler. And I can attest, you can have ALOT of fun, so long as you have a locked bedroom door. 

Are you afraid to tell your kids to not disturb you? I will be the 1st to yell "Not now honey" , "go play" , "Mommy is busy". I might even yell something not so nice if they keep coming back. Not a problem for me at all . 

It will be good for the whole family when Dad is happy, and kids see that their parents are affectionate & make time to be alone.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm just thinking that when your kids are teenagers, you should just tell them your headed to the bedroom to screw each others brains out and you would like some privacy! Pretty sure they'd leave you alone.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Listen, this is crazy, don't let this continue. I used to put my kids before my husband, he is the one who got shafted. Always open doors, I would come running every time the baby cried, a kid yelled MOM, my ears perked up , all that. This really & truly comes down to one thing >>> what is your priority.
> 
> That and ... what is it teaching the kids? To be prima donas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with vthomeschoolmom and SimplyAmorous. 

We have taught all of our kids that unless someone is bleeding or dead, no knocking on the door during Mom and Dad private time. We have a large family as well 3 boys (a girl is due any day), and that works for us!

While kids are important, they will only be living with you for maybe 18-23 years. Your spouse will be living with you (hopefully) for the remainder of your life. You owe it to your marriage to force time for both of you, the kids will learn. It will also show your kids how a healthy relationship works and give them great examples to model on as they get older and have their own relationship.

There is nothing wrong with a few nights a week putting YOURSELVES first. Believe me, your kids will still still love you and still be there after your done.


----------



## TheTopChef (Oct 14, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Listen, this is crazy, don't let this continue. I used to put my kids before my husband, he is the one who got shafted. Always open doors, I would come running every time the baby cried, a kid yelled MOM, my ears perked up , all that. This really & truly comes down to one thing >>> what is your priority.
> 
> If you want to please the husband, you will shut & lock the bedroom door, take the phone off the hook, you will learn to be creative to set the kid(s) up to be doing something so you will have a good half hour or more to be completely alone for some seduction time. I have 6 kids, 5 are still in my house, youngest is still a toddler. And I can attest, you can have ALOT of fun, so long as you have a locked bedroom door.
> 
> ...


Hello!

I'm finally coming out of lurkdom to say *THANK YOU* for posting this, and thank you for being honest about how you used to be.

My answer to this problem is not helpful since I don't have kids, as my answer is "don't have them to begin with." :rofl: The OP's problem is one of the many reasons we decided not to have children. Anyway, I digress. 
*
SimplyAmorous*, again, thank you for this post. I think every parent should read it.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I'm just thinking that when your kids are teenagers, you should just tell them your headed to the bedroom to screw each others brains out and you would like some privacy! Pretty sure they'd leave you alone.


LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks all for your good advice and insights! I've told my girl not to knock the door when we're in the bedroom. She's teen and quickly got what I meant. I feel embarrassed to inform her that we needed to have sex so we needed privacy. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

And if there teens, when they get the slightest inkling that you need "alone time", they will run out the door and never wanna come back! LOL- SCORE!!!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

F-102 said:


> And if there teens, when they get the slightest inkling that you need "alone time", they will run out the door and never wanna come back! LOL- SCORE!!!


:rofl:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> How late do they go to bed? Mine are in by 8pm which is plenty of time. Then we either come together in the bed room or I go jump him in his work shop


My girl,16y refused to sleep before midnight because of the handphone. She's got unlimited sms student package and she's using it to the extreme with her friends. Every morning, she still wakes up early at AM5:45 by herself. When she returns from school in the afternoon, of course, she's exhausted, she would take a big nap until dinner time to make up her sleeping time. I have told her many times to change her sleeping hobbies but she refused to listen and told me her friends also sleep late.

Although all the teachers seem to adore her and told me she's a very responsible student, she's not very responsible at home. 

Recently, I saw a drop in her scores in her final exam (last week) I'm sure her bad sleeping bobbies have played a bad part on it. So I quickly take this big chance (when she admitted her mistakes for not doing well in the exam) to discipline her.

From last week, I have confiscated her handphone at night (which she hated) and I demanded her to go to bed before 10pm. (the purpose is not to have more sex with my husband, but maybe he can benefit from it. He's the one complaining about the kid should go to sleep early.)

I'm the one who must make both of them happy.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Whenever my husband and I needed some privacy in the bedroom, my daughter would come to knock the door.


It is part of a sibling prevention strategy.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

jamesa said:


> It is part of a sibling prevention strategy.


Yes. My daughes wants to be the only child forever but we're planning for more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> when my oldest was a small baby i was in baby lust we were together five years and we stoped everything cuz the baby and he yelled at me snatched the baby away from my arms and said the baby will be ok i was mad for a few days but in the end he was right i loved him and we will be together after the kids leave and i wasnt about to wait years to get my girl back his words we always had small apts so we waited till the kids were asleep then in school and we made special dates conned family to babysit i may be a bad person but i love my husband more and we were here before them and here after they move out and a happy daddy makes a happy mommy happy mommy makes happy kids they are important yes but they dont dictate my marriage
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Things that make everybody happy are worth doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll share a funny story.

You know how it is being married - quickies.

One time I was horny as hell at like 10 a.m. on a Sat. morning and asked for a quickie and the kids were downstairs doing their thing watching cartoons or whatever. So, she agreed - make it quick so. . . I was doing my thing and it was right at the end (gawd, you can't even get 2 minutes with kids) and my youngest at the time shouted:

"Daaaaaaaaad!!!!" 

and I shouted back:

"Coming!"

Nothing like a well placed pun.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> I'll share a funny story.
> 
> You know how it is being married - quickies.
> 
> ...


LOL being a nice dad + sexy husband at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

